# Incoming 2020Daredevil:Paypal TOS Change-3/12/2020



## Terrifik (Feb 2, 2020)

https://twitter.com/TheGatorGamer/status/1224120960565104641?s=20
https://www.paypal.com/us/webapps/mpp/ua/upcoming-policies-full

Freedom of speech and thought matters, especially when it is speech and thought with which we disagree. The moment the majority decides to destroy people for engaging in thought it dislikes, thought crime becomes a reality. Ben Shapiro

Which probabaly going to lead to more Deplatform and we looking to see who can one up the next person.


----------



## Yamma Damma (Feb 3, 2020)

Fuck off paypal, what people do and don't do with their money is their business. This sounds like a privacy violation, I hope they get hit with a lawsuit.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Feb 3, 2020)

How was this not already a requirement?

I would think the Patriot Act would require it.


----------



## DtoDab (Feb 3, 2020)

I lied every single personal detail to Paypal my whole fucking time using it.

Falsified my name, birthday date, used someone else account.

None of that is changing.


----------



## HeyYou (Feb 3, 2020)

Did you just quote Ben Shapiro?


----------



## אΩ+1 (Feb 3, 2020)

That's already the case when you send money to other people, under the KYC (Know Your Customer) laws.


----------



## CatboyCumDump (Feb 3, 2020)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> How was this not already a requirement?
> 
> I would think the Patriot Act would require it.



The change in TOS update is not about what information you have to provide to Paypal but rather what information you have to provide publicly to those who are sending you money for some good or service. They are now mandating you give people at least one email/URL and phone number to contact for customer service. It's more lax than KYC, even.


----------



## ??? (Feb 3, 2020)

Is it illegal to lie in this?


----------



## DtoDab (Feb 3, 2020)

??? said:


> Is it illegal to lie in this?


The fuckers can withhold my already previously taxed and discounted money for up to six months with no explanation or accountability, no agency bothers to regulate these assholes and you ask me if not giving all my personal info to these shady fuckers is illegal?

I hope it is, fuck them.


----------

